# 55G Firehouse Shenanagins!!! New pics 5/3/14!!!!!!!!!!



## Andrew H (Nov 17, 2011)

reserved


----------



## jedimasterben (Aug 21, 2011)

Those pennies would have been releasing copper into the water the whole time they were in there, so I would make sure to run carbon constantly to continue pulling it out. I don't think Purigen removes copper, but it helps to remove some organics that carbon alone won't pick up, but it does remove tannins really well. 

Looks good!


----------



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

Great piece of driftwood!

Good luck you're off to a good start!


----------



## Andrew H (Nov 17, 2011)

jedimasterben said:


> Those pennies would have been releasing copper into the water the whole time they were in there, so I would make sure to run carbon constantly to continue pulling it out. I don't think Purigen removes copper, but it helps to remove some organics that carbon alone won't pick up, but it does remove tannins really well.
> 
> Looks good!


Yeah I know about the copper. The pennies were gnarly looking; I should have taken a couple pics of em. We have been doing about 30% water changes every couple days to help with the tannins and we also have that carbon packet in the filter. We were just amazed at how hardy feeder fish were with all the crap people had been dumping in it.

We just got the purigen to help with the water color. The station has a crazy water softener system but we'll for sure test the water parameters before we stock it with our choice of schooling fish and move it inside. The temps will be a lot more stable inside but we got some viaaqua heater to put in down the road to help with keeping temps stable.


----------



## jedimasterben (Aug 21, 2011)

The only thing I know that can kill comets is bleach lol. My friend found a pool in his backyard (yes, literally had no idea his house had an in-ground pool), threw a dozen 2" comets in there, and a month later the biggest one measured 7". :icon_eek:


----------



## Silky (Sep 21, 2011)

Andrew, are you with Tucson Fire Dept? I did my emt-p clinicals with TFD a few years back. Which station are you at? Trying to remember the ones I was assigned when I was a student.


----------



## Andrew H (Nov 17, 2011)

Silky said:


> Andrew, are you with Tucson Fire Dept? I did my emt-p clinicals with TFD a few years back. Which station are you at? Trying to remember the ones I was assigned when I was a student.


Nah I work for Rural/Metro Fire in southern Oro Valley.


----------



## Andrew H (Nov 17, 2011)

SpecGrrl said:


> Great piece of driftwood!
> 
> Good luck you're off to a good start!


Yeah thanks I was planning on using it in my 17 gallon Mr. Aqua but I don't know what direction I want to go with that tank yet; kind of want to wait till I get I into my own house.


----------



## HighDesert (May 8, 2012)

Looks really great! Can't wait to see it grown out! I'll toss in a piece of cholla for your pleco guy.


----------



## nerdariostomp (Aug 23, 2012)

That's a great start! I wish my work was cool enough to let me keep a big tank in our area. I have 2 setup in my own area but it'd be nice to keep one in a common area like that. What're your plans for stocking?


----------



## Andrew H (Nov 17, 2011)

HighDesert said:


> Looks really great! Can't wait to see it grown out! I'll toss in a piece of cholla for your pleco guy.


Yeah me too. Biggest thing we're waiting on is the substrate.



nerdariostomp said:


> That's a great start! I wish my work was cool enough to let me keep a big tank in our area. I have 2 setup in my own area but it'd be nice to keep one in a common area like that. What're your plans for stocking?



Yeah my job is badass, lots of neat perks of the station being a home away from home.

Thinking a school of tetras or something. Lots of small fish.


----------



## Andrew H (Nov 17, 2011)

Found some more pennies.


----------



## jedimasterben (Aug 21, 2011)

Oh god. Lol


I would consider draining it completely and doing a wicked cleaning/rinsing once you get the new substrate, change the carbon, and make sure you have a bottle of Seachem Prime or Aquavitro Alpha (a much more powerful version of Prime) handy in case it sparks a mini-cycle.


----------



## zzrguy (Jul 11, 2012)

Andrew H said:


> Found some more pennies.


 Oh those guys in the fire house such kidder. Its amazeing your fools are so simalar to my fools in the FDNY.


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

Ive got that identical stand for my 55. I have really liked it. lots of storage.


----------



## Andrew H (Nov 17, 2011)

Did another big water change last night and added some marimo moss to the wood; also brought in an Anubis from my other tank as well as some xmas moss.




























Took out the random decorations. I bought a new 55 gal tank to replace this one since its going inside. Once we have the substrate we'll set it up in the new tank and move the wood over, plant the rest of the tank slowly, and then stock with fish.

Gonna go check out homedepot for lighting today.

EDIT - found this little dude hanging out on a broomstick during the water change...


----------



## zzrguy (Jul 11, 2012)

Andrew H said:


> EDIT - found this little dude hanging out on a broomstick during the water change...



Put him in the old tank. :}


----------



## Andrew H (Nov 17, 2011)

zzrguy said:


> Put him in the old tank. :}


If I were to throw all the random lizards, snakes, tarantulas, misc spiders, and scorpions we find in the bay into a tank, you would probably never want to check out AZ.


----------



## DeLaFe (Sep 11, 2012)

Newer pennies are mostly zinc, very little copper ON them... No need to worry much about the copper if all of the gnarly pennies were "recent". Only real issue with copper would be that any inverts would die. You want to be sure to remove anything in the tank that may have absorbed the copper (rocks, wood, etc.)

Alfred



zzrguy said:


> Oh those guys in the fire house such kidder. Its amazeing your fools are so simalar to my fools in the FDNY.


----------



## Andrew H (Nov 17, 2011)

DeLaFe said:


> Newer pennies are mostly zinc, very little copper ON them... No need to worry much about the copper if all of the gnarly pennies were "recent". Only real issue with copper would be that any inverts would die. You want to be sure to remove anything in the tank that may have absorbed the copper (rocks, wood, etc.)
> 
> Alfred


Yeah I'm not too worried about the pennies. Still finding them though. Found a clip of staples, old chewing gum, and more pennies last night.

One of the "B" shifters told me the other day he hasn't spit his chewing tabbacco goop in it since we took it over. Progress I guess....


----------



## Andrew H (Nov 17, 2011)

Check out the new set-up!










Yesterday I picked up four neon tetras just to see how they would do in the soft water we have at the station. They all looked fine in the store but as soon as the bag was floating to acclimate the fish, one started looking real weird and swimming in an upward fashion; if you could even call it swimming. So I pulled that one out and it was dead this morning. The other three are swimming together though and colors are already brightening up. Sure hope they live.


----------



## HighDesert (May 8, 2012)

That's beautiful, Andrew! Did the Eco-complete guy come through for you?


----------



## Andrew H (Nov 17, 2011)

HighDesert said:


> That's beautiful, Andrew! Did the Eco-complete guy come through for you?


Yeah my buddy Will got the packages two days ago! He's a member on here but I don't know his username. Either way we got hooked up!

Now we really need to look into lighting. Welp, I'm off to petsmart to get the dead tetra replaced.


----------



## Shi Guy (Sep 20, 2012)

Nice progress on the tank! I was on A shift during my time with the fire dept. It's funny how the B and C shifts get a "bad" rap, no matter the dept. 

Maybe I missed this particular bit of info, but where in the station is the tank located? The reason I ask is I would wonder what sort of effect the diesel fumes might have on the tank if it is too close to the bays.


----------



## Andrew H (Nov 17, 2011)

Shi Guy said:


> Nice progress on the tank! I was on A shift during my time with the fire dept. It's funny how the B and C shifts get a "bad" rap, no matter the dept.
> 
> Maybe I missed this particular bit of info, but where in the station is the tank located? The reason I ask is I would wonder what sort of effect the diesel fumes might have on the tank if it is too close to the bays.


The tank is still in the bays but the new setup will be in the day room. Not too worried about the fumes as our exhaust removal system kicks on every time we pull in and out.

I would say within the month we'll have the new set up in the day room cycling, then move the fish we have right now over.


----------



## Shi Guy (Sep 20, 2012)

Andrew H said:


> The tank is still in the bays but the new setup will be in the day room. Not too worried about the fumes as our exhaust removal system kicks on every time we pull in and out.
> 
> I would say within the month we'll have the new set up in the day room cycling, then move the fish we have right now over.


Yeah, I figured your station would have one of those exhaust systems. A few years ago I remember there being a big push for all departments to have them. Hopefully your station isn't one of the super busy ones and you'll actually have time to enjoy the tank!


----------



## Andrew H (Nov 17, 2011)

Shi Guy said:


> Yeah, I figured your station would have one of those exhaust systems. A few years ago I remember there being a big push for all departments to have them. Hopefully your station isn't one of the super busy ones and you'll actually have time to enjoy the tank!


This is a new station for us. Our old one was a converted daycare center. We used to run 18 calls a shift between the engine company and ladder company; now we are lucky if we each run two a shift. So there is pleeeeeeenty of time unfortunately but at least that means no one is getting hurt out there.

I will update in a few hours with pics of the fish when I get to work.


----------



## zzrguy (Jul 11, 2012)

Andrew H said:


> Now we really need to look into lighting. Welp, I'm off to petsmart to get the dead tetra replaced.


I have the Deep Blue Solar-Max Daul T5 on my 29 and it looks great price was good too.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

jedimasterben said:


> Oh god. Lol
> 
> 
> I would consider draining it completely and doing a wicked cleaning/rinsing once you get the new substrate, change the carbon, and make sure you have a bottle of Seachem Prime or Aquavitro Alpha (a much more powerful version of Prime) handy in case it sparks a mini-cycle.


I wouldn't. I wouldn't even worry about it.


----------



## PinkRasbora (Jan 22, 2005)

On a serious note, I would consider making a "Lid" for your tank to make it harder to just chunk crap in there. And a large print clearly written sign noting that time and alot of money is invested please dont touch.


----------



## Andrew H (Nov 17, 2011)

OverStocked said:


> I wouldn't. I wouldn't even worry about it.


Yeah I wasn't. Just thought it was kinda funny continuing to find pennies when sucking the substrate up during water changes.



PinkRasbora said:


> On a serious note, I would consider making a "Lid" for your tank to make it harder to just chunk crap in there. And a large print clearly written sign noting that time and alot of money is invested please dont touch.


Yeah I'm planning on having Ace Hardware cut me some glass after I get lighting. Pretty sure no one will mess with it when it is stocked with fish and lookin nice with plants.


----------



## sessionthree (Aug 24, 2012)

Andrew H said:


> Pretty sure no one will mess with it when it is stocked with fish and lookin nice with plants.


I want to setup a small planted tank in my office at work, but this thought is what is holding be back. I'm worried I'll get who knows what done to it when I'm not around. I guess I could start locking the door when I'm not here.


----------



## hakishimiei (Oct 13, 2011)

This would relax people in that day room


----------



## tomfromstlouis (Apr 2, 2012)

I would worry that once people see it is a serious tank, they'd then try to "help" by feeding the fish or something. It might be a good idea to educate at least one responsible person on each shift to help keep meddlers at bay.

Quality tanks are hard enough without too many volunteers.


----------



## Andrew H (Nov 17, 2011)

hakishimiei said:


> This would relax people in that day room


Yeah i wander into the bays a lot more now and just look at it which is funny cause it's really lame right now. 



tomfromstlouis said:


> I would worry that once people see it is a serious tank, they'd then try to "help" by feeding the fish or something. It might be a good idea to educate at least one responsible person on each shift to help keep meddlers at bay.
> 
> Quality tanks are hard enough without too many volunteers.


That's a good point. We'll have the lights on timers, do the water changes ourselves, and take care of the filter media ourselves. We'll have to have some of the other guys feed for us sometimes.

In other news two neons got stuck to the pump intake and died so down to four neons now. At least they didn't die because of a water issue. Gonna get an intake cover tomorrow.


----------



## KatJack (Sep 13, 2012)

Excited to see how this turns out! (The tank and the people lol) Good luck! *Subscribed*


----------



## Andrew H (Nov 17, 2011)

Got some floaters and java ferns from highdesert this afternoon. Kind of hard to see them in the drift wood cause the lighting and my phone sucks. I am keeping the floaters in my tank at home till they grow some more.










Also got six more neons and put them in the tank this afternoon so now there are nine neons. The zebra danios that are in the tank sure do mess with the neons though; chasing them all over and nipping at their tail fins. One is almost missing his entire tail fin. I'm not back on till Tuesday so hopefully they all make it till then and become comfortable in the tank.

When we're back on shift on Tuesday we'll set up the new tank and put the danios in it down the road while it cycles since they are incredibly hardy.

Oh yeah I put some cheese cloth around the intake tube to prevent anymore fish from getting sucked and stuck.


----------



## James W (Sep 11, 2012)

We started the new set up in the day room a few days ago. Yesterday added couple of low tech lights(adding more tomorrow), and some jungle val. I'll get Andrew to post more pic's tomorrow.


----------



## Andrew H (Nov 17, 2011)

*Pics!!!!*

Here it is finally!! Sorry about the crappy cell pics. The vals on the left are being pushed down by the current bouncing off that side panel from the filter.



















Lighting - 4 x 13w 6500k CFLs
Substrate - 80lbs Eco-Complete
Plants - Ferns, Vals, Moss, 
Fish - 3 danios to help cycle, 15 neons in the QT tank, and 30 neons on order from Arizona Nature Aquatics

Will post more pics once the neons are transferred after the tank cycles.


----------



## poppyseed (Feb 23, 2010)

love the lines.. I have to wonder what fish will claim that dark underpass as their home


----------



## Andrew H (Nov 17, 2011)

poppyseed said:


> love the lines.. I have to wonder what fish will claim that dark underpass as their home


Thanks. Tried to get the vals in a triangle shape but it will take awhile for the vals to thicken up. Plus the left side looks sloppy from the current. 

Forgot to say we moved the BN pleco over from the old tank so I think he will claim that dark spot on the underside of the wood.


----------



## Andrew H (Nov 17, 2011)

Need some opinions on what types of plants to put in front of the jungle vals and in the valley. Advice is welcomed!


----------



## HighDesert (May 8, 2012)

This is looking really gorgeous, Andrew! I love the symmetry! It's not too obvious, though, which makes it even more appealing! Some smaller Crypts might be nice for contrast in front of the Vals, or maybe some other reddish plant? I think some M. minuta or Glosso carpeting the front might be super nice. My Glosso is going INSANE in the Eco-Complete tank I have!


----------



## Andrew H (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks again for the Betta food!!

Doesn't glosso need co2?? I definitely think some carpeting going up the hills and into the valley would look cool; give it more depth and all. Guys on my crew want some [censored][censored][censored][censored] with reds and purples but kind of hard without co2.

Hmmm


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Super cool !!


----------



## Andrew H (Nov 17, 2011)

Well right now we have 37 neons in the old tank which we're using as a QT tank now.

It is pretty dang cool seeing them school together; can't wait to see all 51 of em in the main tank. I'm expecting some deaths since neons are known for dying.

Also threw six Amano shrimps in the main tank.


----------



## Andrew H (Nov 17, 2011)

One of the guys wife took a pic a couple days ago with her real camera; looks pretty cool. 










Thanks Marineland for the hook up on this 48" LED aquatic plant light with timer!!!! Siiiiiiiiiiiick!!!


----------



## Andrew H (Nov 17, 2011)

Well a lot of the tetras have died. Not sure why, water is soft and all water tests show the parameters are just fine. A lot of the ones from the order of 30 looked really stressed and most of those have died. Think there are just under 20 of them left in the tank. Those ones are bright blue and dark red so they look really good.

Also got some red cherry shrimp off craigslist and put them in the tank a week ago. Some of the adults are already berried too so that's pretty cool.

This lighting system from Marineland is kickass. The timer works great for us since we aren't always there to turn on/off the lights. Plenty of light.



















Both plants have taken off well. Plant in bottom picture is almost standing straight up now and the leaves are spreading out nicely. Both of these new plants add a lot of nice reds and purple colors to the tank.


----------



## Bluek24a4 (Mar 16, 2010)

That tank has come a long way. Great job Andrew.


----------



## Andrew H (Nov 17, 2011)

Bluek24a4 said:


> That tank has come a long way. Great job Andrew.


Thanks! it is definitely a PITA maintaining it since we only work 11 days a month so it seems like every shift we are doing something to it; definitely fun and worth it though!

I am wanting to see if i can keep some otos in there to help keep the wood and plants a little cleaner. 

I also think a couple german blue rams would be cool. Would need to plant it a lot more to give them some space but I've heard they do fine with tetras since they only become aggressive when they are spawning. Any input?

We will probably put some nice rocks of some sort in there near the wood too.


----------



## Andrew H (Nov 17, 2011)

More photos..










Left side shot...










Right side shot...










Can someone tell me what these circular patches on this BN pleco are? They seem to go away and then come back every now and then.


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

I have never seen a bristle nose like that before.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andrew H (Nov 17, 2011)

Pretty sure it's a bristlenose. Got it from Petsmart being sold as one even though that doesn't say much, but it matches the way some of these pics look.

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=bristlenose+pleco&qpvt=bristlenose+pleco&FORM=IGRE

Just have no idea what the hell is on it.


----------



## DerekFF (May 24, 2011)

Bristlenose have spots that come and go with mood. Id say its normal. Any other pics of the fish? Id agree that its not a normal looking bnp

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Andrew H (Nov 17, 2011)

I will take some pics tomorrow morning if he isn't hiding underneath the wood. This guy poops alooooooooot. Everyday, the floor has piles of poop on on it, like coils of pool that are six inches long. I know plecos poo a lot but Jesus I wasn't expecting that much. 

Could it just be a common pleco? Once again, it looks like some of the pics in that link I posted above.


----------



## Andrew H (Nov 17, 2011)

Ah crap I think it's a sailfin pleco of some sort!!! Dammit petsmart!!


----------



## Andrew H (Nov 17, 2011)

Looks like a common pleco after doing more research. Laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaame.


----------



## PinkRasbora (Jan 22, 2005)

he has pretty coloring none-the-less


----------



## HighDesert (May 8, 2012)

He's very beautiful!


----------



## Andrew H (Nov 17, 2011)

Agreed he/she looks cool. Just sucks it will get hella big.


----------



## Andrew H (Nov 17, 2011)

Got some glosso, red tiger lotus, and some slate from Arizona Nature Aquatics the other day.




























Really hoping it carpets across the front of the tank. If it grows upward I'll just trim it down and replant the trimmings. Hopefully the slate darkens a bit too, kind of bright right now.

Also put in six glowlight tetras.


----------



## jedimasterben (Aug 21, 2011)

LOVE IT! That's awesome!


----------



## BoxxerBoyDrew (Oct 16, 2005)

REALLY COOL TANK!!!

When the carpet fills out it will be AWESOME!!!

It sux the pleco is going to get big, but it sure is pretty!

Keep up the GREAT WORK, and BE SAFE ON THE JOB!!!
Drew


----------



## rustbucket (Oct 15, 2011)

Really like this tank, especially like that so many people can enjoy it. 

Replanting glosso tops is a pain, luckily the stuff grows fast so you don't have to do it too much, I just chop and throw away.


----------



## James W (Sep 11, 2012)

Also added a couple endlers and A few X-ray tetras. Andrew and I were talking about adding more endlers. Any advice on them?


----------



## zzrguy (Jul 11, 2012)

Looking good what is that plant on the right side of your wood i like the redish color.


----------



## BoxxerBoyDrew (Oct 16, 2005)

Endlers are AWESOME FISH! 

You can always add more, but if Ya have a good mix of Males and Females you should have A LOT MORE pretty quick!!!  

How are the plants filling in? 

Take Care and Be SAFE!!!
Drew


----------



## Andrew H (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## zzrguy (Jul 11, 2012)

Looking good MO.


----------



## Andrew H (Nov 17, 2011)

zzrguy said:


> Looking good what is that plant on the right side of your wood i like the redish color.





zzrguy said:


> Looking good MO.


Thanks man. The red plant is from petsmart. Came in a clear baggy for eight bucks or so. Cardinalis something?


----------



## Andrew H (Nov 17, 2011)

BoxxerBoyDrew said:


> Endlers are AWESOME FISH!
> 
> You can always add more, but if Ya have a good mix of Males and Females you should have A LOT MORE pretty quick!!!
> 
> ...


All the plants except the glosso have filled in nicely. The pleco we had in there would knock out all the glosso so it wouldn't root that well. Finally took the pleco out and replanted most of the glosso. Hopefully it grows in but we'll see what happens. I want to put some root tabs into the substrate to help it out.


----------



## HighDesert (May 8, 2012)

Looks great, guys!!!


----------



## karce87 (Dec 6, 2012)

That DW is awesome!


----------



## Andrew H (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks. I honestly have no idea what kind of wood it is. There are some pics of it by itself in the first page of this thread. Looks really cool with everything growing into it.


----------



## Andrew H (Nov 17, 2011)

Side shots from a week ago...










Can really see the nice lines and color in this one..


----------



## zoragen (Nov 3, 2009)

wow - that is a great tank!


----------



## Andrew H (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Very nice tank. I love that driftwood.


----------



## JEden8 (Jan 5, 2011)

Looking good!


----------



## Conrad283 (Dec 10, 2012)

Great looking tank


----------



## laqu (Oct 17, 2012)

Andrew H said:


> Thanks man. The red plant is from petsmart. Came in a clear baggy for eight bucks or so. Cardinalis something?


i have that same plant and i was about to ask if YOU knew the name as everyone asks me and i say "petsmart red plant" LOL... 

LOVE that your tank is smiling!


----------



## TH12 (Jun 18, 2012)

I might be completely wrong when saying this but if i remember correctly, the "red plant" that I bought from petsmart that is still growing beautifully to this day is alternanthera reineckii. The copper colored top of the leaves and the red colored underside are really pretty and break up the greens nicely. 
What a great tank and great story behind it. Looks great!


----------



## Andrew H (Nov 17, 2011)

The name on the bag is Telanthera Cardinalis. Same description you just gave though. I trimmed it up a few weeks ago and the tips turn red again after a few days. Nice plant and does break all the green up a bit.

Thanks for the comments. 

Any advice on what else to do?


----------



## TH12 (Jun 18, 2012)

Yea, I believe that is the "common name" of the plant. I love it. I have it in a low tech at home and got a professor interested in it and she soon put it in her high tech at school. Does well in both.


----------



## Andrew H (Nov 17, 2011)

That red plant on the right side of the driftwood lost a lot of leaves and thinned out a bunch. Looked like crap so I ripped it out. Wonder what made it melt off after bringing the tank for so long.


----------



## Andrew H (Nov 17, 2011)

*Update time!*

Been a couple months. The plants have taken off pretty good. The fluval sponge filter on the intake tube kept getting clogged and stopping water flow on our four days off so I made our own mesh cover. Works pretty good and looks nice.

What do you guys think?


----------



## jedimasterben (Aug 21, 2011)

Looks great! I like!


----------



## Virto (Dec 6, 2012)

Just went back and read the entire thread. I'm digging this tank.


----------



## hisxlency (Jan 26, 2013)

rocking tank pal. I think once the carpet fills in the foreground it will really look the part.


----------



## Andrew H (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks guys.

The carpet looking plant it just the vals spreading. I am trimming the runners back so they just grow out to the sides and back of the tank. Once it's filled in thick ill cut them down so it'll look more like a carpet.


----------



## tippeecanoe (Apr 6, 2012)

Two thumbs up! :thumbsup:roud: I'm really liking the Vallisneria and the driftwood. Keep up the good work.


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

This tank is looking great! Did you give up on the glosso? I do like the idea of just keeping Val's trimmed low like a carpet!


----------



## Andrew H (Nov 17, 2011)

Yeah the original pleco we had in there kept ripping them up and it was a PITA having to replant them every couple days. They meet had a chance to root themselves into the substrate.


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

Andrew H said:


> Yeah the original pleco we had in there kept ripping them up and it was a PITA having to replant them every couple days. They meet had a chance to root themselves into the substrate.


I totally understand that one! Sounds like my experience with HC!


----------



## Andrew H (Nov 17, 2011)

Don't know why I haven't uploaded pics of the dayroom that the tank is in. Here you go...



















Really cool that it's in the middle of the station. Kids that come and do station tours really like it.


----------



## Saxtonhill (Dec 28, 2012)

Love what you've done with this tank! Any updates?


----------



## Andrew H (Nov 17, 2011)

Nothing since the recent pics. Trimmed the vals a bunch to try and get them to carpet some more. We'll see how they look tomorrow. I got five black and white striped shrimp the other week too; store calls em bumble bee shrimp.


----------



## Andrew H (Nov 17, 2011)

Just met a fellow TPTer! Had an open house at the station today and he was checking out the tank. Forgot his name but I told him about this thread so maybe he'll comment.


----------



## zonamav (Feb 27, 2004)

Andrew H said:


> Just met a fellow TPTer! Had an open house at the station today and he was checking out the tank. Forgot his name but I told him about this thread so maybe he'll comment.


Hey I think that was me, ha! 

Tank looks awesome in person, I'll be following the thread. It was very impressive. You gave me some inspiration to clean up my current setup.

And thanks for the open house today - my little boy had a great time!


----------



## Soup12 (Nov 10, 2012)

maybe try dwarf sag for carpet, alot shorter than vals and ex to grow


----------



## Jester946 (Mar 30, 2013)

Nice to see a beautiful local tank...

Willing to give away some trimmings?


----------



## Andrew H (Nov 17, 2011)

I can do that. Next time I thin out the moss or if the floaters get out of hand again ill post it up in here for the local guys to claim. Just keep an eye on the thread.


----------



## Jester946 (Mar 30, 2013)

I will for sure. Always looking for more clippings...I seem to routinely clean out ADA on their rare plants...!


----------



## Andrew H (Nov 17, 2011)

Maybe you can save some of your rare plants that you pull out and I can give you fistfulls of things from this tank!


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

should've covered the whole thing in... flame moss


----------



## Andrew H (Nov 17, 2011)

Nah. I've been pulling the flame moss out and letting the xmas and weeping moss grow out.


----------



## Aquaticus (Jan 7, 2013)

Very nice tank!


----------



## Jester946 (Mar 30, 2013)

Andrew H said:


> Nah. I've been pulling the flame moss out and letting the xmas and weeping moss grow out.


If you'd like a home for some moss...I am in need of a TON.

I do have some weeping moss to trade, or some shrimp?


----------



## Andrew H (Nov 17, 2011)

Man, can't believe it's almost been a year since I've posted. Ill work on uploading some pics in the next couple of days.


----------



## Andrew H (Nov 17, 2011)

Got bored at work.

We've been letting it do its thing. We've been trying to get rid of that nasty slimy green algae. There were a lot more of those green plants on the substrate but some got sucked up through the siphon when we we're doing water changes; didn't feel like cleaning the algae off them to replant them and possibly spread more algae so we kept them out.

Unfortunately, there will be some upcoming manpower changes to this station soon, so one of the guys on the crew will be taking this set-up home with him in the near future.

I'll post a pic of it cleaned up and after a heavy trimming before it gets moved.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Fantastic evolution!

So you aren't going to have a tank at the station any more?


----------



## NevetsG (Feb 9, 2013)

looks so awesome!!


----------



## mistuhmarc (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm saddened that this tank is going to be torn down . It looked great. I really liked the colors coming from the red plants against the green ones.


----------



## Andrew H (Nov 17, 2011)

My friend still has this tank at his house; I believe it's still set up the same for the most part. I'll see if he can send me a picture.

In other news, I am finally going to start my brand new 17 gallon Mr. Aqua that I've had sitting in storage for a couple years. I'll post a link to that whenever I start it.


----------

